# Man oh man! PIX ADDED! pg3



## REO (Dec 24, 2009)

Last night started with tons of rain and wind. Then the snow started. Not fluffy, icy type. Karrel left for work at 4:30. By 8 AM the blizzard started. Wind is 45 mph and it's pretty much white out conditions. Karrel was out in his Coke truck, but it got so bad that he turned around back to Lawton.

It took him over an hour to drive our car home. Some times he was stopped in the road. People were stopped all around him. There were wrecks everywhere and one car was up-side down! But he finally made it home!

Our power was out for 6 hours but it's back on for now. Or else we wouldn't have any water or heat.

He was back home when I got up. I knew the power was out so I was staying in bed as long as I could, rather than facing a dark cold house.

The wind was coming straight from the North and driving the snow through our windows! It's hard to see or walk outside right now and the drifts are high!

We live on a small, paved country road. It is a snow mess out there. A pick up truck hauling a long round bale trailer hit a drift in front of our house and jack-knifed. A friend following in another pick up with a child and another man ran into the back of that wreck and the trailer rammed through the cab of the pick up and crushed the driver's chest and legs. The child and other man are ok. Then the rescue started coming and another car hit the back of a fire truck and is all smashed and sitting in front of our house, along with a pick up. There was a wrecker, an ambulace, a rescue unit, and two fire trucks and a back hoe plus all the wrecked trucks and cars in front of our house. They were using 3 jaws of lifes trying to cut that guy out of the truck. Karrel was out there the whole time trying to help and saw the guy. Karrel says he hopes the man doesn't die. He was really messed up from the crash.

So the blizzard keeps on and all that's out there now are all the crashed vehicles. I pray the man makes it. The ambulance can't go very fast.

I'm glad Karrel is home because I'd been worried sick knowing that storm was coming and that he was driving up North for a driver that couldn't handle the snow driving.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 24, 2009)

OH MAN IS RIGHT! I am so sorry you are having such horrible weather! But I am sure glad Karrel made it home safely! Thank GOD for that.

I really feel for this poor man that needs medical help. What a mess! People need to just stay indoors unless they absolutely have to go out.

Praying for this man! Let us know what happens.

People need to be careful standing around accidents like that. Next thing you know someone plows into the people instead of the vehicles. Dangerous!

Carol


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh what a terrible situation. I'm so glad that your family is all safe. I feel so bad for that man and his family...imagine just feeling the joy of Christmas and then having a family member get into a wreck like that


----------



## rockin r (Dec 24, 2009)

OMG Robin! we are the same here 6 miles north of you..It is absolutely terrible outside! We have trees down and the wind is sooooo bad we can't even open the doors to go outside. We have snow in the house from where it is blowing thru the door frames. We put towels and blankets down to try to keep it out! It is really bad



ALL the horses are locked up in their stalls with the barn doors closed tight. Please, everyone who is in the path of this blizzard, DON'T DRIVE IN IT!!! Cars are stranded on the Interstate and the Highway Patrol said they will be there till tomorrow afternoon, because no one can get to them...We have not lost power, thank you God, but we did have a fire in the fuse breaker box! Thank God we were home. The fire was put out quick, but some wires melted so we have to have an electrician come out Monday...Merry Christmas to Everyone...Art, Theresa and Family


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2009)

A man just pounded on our door. He's now stuck in the drifts in front of our place. Karrel is out there trying to shovel him out!





How many more? This isn't good!

OMG Theresa! I'm glad you and Art are home!

We locked the babies in their shed. They wouldn't go in and were shivering! I was out there for an hour with my babies!


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2009)

Karrel just came in and called the police to come help. There are now two more cars stuck in front of our place. He's gone back out to try and dig them out. But they'll need a wrecker to pull them out.

I hope they don't have to come inside and spend Christmas. But if so, I have enough to feed them I think.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 24, 2009)

One thing we have for when the power goes out is a kerosene heater. Man it can be a life saver. Don't laugh, but I bought it for y2k. OK, we didn't need it then. But, it has paid for it's self many times over. Like when our furnace broke and it took us 2 years to get a new one. I keep 5 gallons of fuel and a hand pump. We also have oil lamps for light. I hope everyone gets dug out and home for Christmas. We had a storm a few years ago where we got 3 1/2 feet one night and 3 1/2 feet the next night (they said they didn't think we were going to get anything out of that system). Anyway, most stores were closed and where my mom worked one guy had to stay there for 4 days. No one could get in or out. Well, this is Nevada. It's a desert. They just can't handle the freak snow storms. I hope you are all warm and together. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Laura (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, I'm so glad Karrel made it home OK. I'll keep the driver in my prayers



The temps started to drop here late this afternoon. The wind has picked up and it's just bitter cold out there. Your storm is headed this way. My poor chicks out in the barn are NOT amused, but they have heat lamps and the ones on the ground (shavings) have a big Kalglo heater. If it starts blowing in, I'll move a sheet of OSB in front of their door. Steve's on his way home. I don't think we'll make it to Huntsville to see Mia for Christmas Day tomorrow. She'll be home on Sunday, but I know she'll be upset if we can't make it...

Everybody hunker down and stay warm...it's nasty out there!!!


----------



## Shari (Dec 24, 2009)

Very glad Karrel arrived home safe and sound.

Is a good time to stay home when weather gets like that.

We only had 4' of snow up here last year, nothing like you are getting...but you would not believe the sheer number of 4x trucks littering the road side. Then the power out for 6 days straight, then a couple days later the power was out again.





Hoping everyone out that way keeps their power and is able to stay warm! Will be an impressive white Xmas for you all this year.


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2009)

The fire dept came to the two cars that were stuck out there, but they were in the deep drift and there was nothing they could do. So they left. Some tractors came and dug them out.

There are lights and more cars out there right now!

We don't know how many more cars have gotten stuck, but a total of 7 cars crashed/got stuck in front of our house. There are 3-4 cars stuck there for the night.

We are the only house so people keep knocking on our door.

WHY do they keep driving???


----------



## Mona (Dec 24, 2009)

OH MY! Sounds like a real MESS! So glad you are SAFE!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 24, 2009)

My brother just flew in from Sunny Southern California to Oklahoma City ... he's stuck. He needed to drive to Thomas, but that's not going to happen obviously... Looks like a real mess - glad you are okay!

Liz R.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank God you all are safe. It must have been so freightening watching all those accidents happen right in front of your house. Sending Blessings and prayers the bad weather stops soon.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 25, 2009)

All of you who are in the midst of this terrible storm or who are in the path of it please stay safe. Glad to hear that you guys are home safe and sound and I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas despite this weather.


----------



## Becky (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope today is a better day for you, Robin and Karrel too.

I can't believe this snowstorm! Oklahoma City has a new record snowfall amount. 14.1"! The most snow ever!!!! I've never seen anything like it. Trying to get to and into my barns is a chore. Snowdrifts thigh deep. I'm going to spend today shoveling snow.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 25, 2009)

That is one big nasty storm. We're getting the edge of it way up here. At least up until last evening we had no wind so the snow was just staying where it fell. We had about 7 inches out of it up until last evening when we finished chores--it had started Wednesday evening so that was 24 hours worth of snow--not sure if it's snowing just now but we're supposed to get a few more inches out of this storm between now and tomorrow noon. Roads are pretty bad here, and worse further west--there will be lots of people who don't get to go to Christmas dinner today.

We weren't planning to travel today, but even in the years when we did have plans to go somewhere to dinner we always made sure we had a turkey and all the fixins on hand, just in case we did get a storm & couldn't go as planned. It's just not worth it to try and drive anywhere in the middle of a storm.

Glad you're safe at home Robin, and hopefully you won't have too many unexpected guests for dinner today!!


----------



## Connie P (Dec 25, 2009)

That sounds like a true mess. I sure hope the driver arrived at the hospital safe where he could be treated. I am with you Robin, WHY do people go out in weather like that? I hope you all have a Merry Christmas despite the twist from Mother Nature..............


----------



## wildoak (Dec 25, 2009)

What a mess! You all stay safe, hope things settle down today and the weather cooperates a little better. We got the very southern end of the storm - a few snow flurries yesterday and bitterly cold wind, but nothing more thank goodness.

Hope it's a Merry Christmas despite the weather!

Jan


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 25, 2009)

We are expecting perhaps a couple of days of freezing rain and I am not looking forward to it. It's the storm that originated in Texas that is going to give us this weather. Last time a storm like that came up here was in 1998 in January when we had no power for a week and a half and some places in Canada went a month without power, no heat, no lights, NO FUN.

I am however counting my blessings this year because a week and a half ago my husband and i were in that 72 car crash on the 416 between Kemptville and Ottawa. Those of you in Canada may have seen that in your news. Talk about scary. I have never been in anything like that and I hope to never be again. We managed to stop our vehicle before hitting the wall of cars that had crashed infront of us and I thought for sure we were going to get hit from behind but we were lucky that people who knew or realized they couldn't stop decided to take to the ditches on the highway. I rolled down my window to speak to the woman in the car next to us when we managd to stop and I could hear the cars crashing into each other behind us



I think guardian angels were out that day in full force because there were no fatalities that day, only 4 people were taken to hospital with minor injuries. There was one fatality unfortunately of a canine who's owner had gone into the ditch and rolled onto it's roof. When they went to rescue the gentleman his dog who was terrified ran out of the car and started to run down the opposite side of the divided highway and he was hit and killed






.

72 car pile-up

Anyway, stay safe everyone and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG!! Glad you guys are all safe at home... I dont know why anyone would drive in that!! Cuz they think they will make it? I heard the midwest was going to get really dumped on by that storm- sounds awful!!

Well, if anyone is stuck, it's better they come in rather than freeze to death or get injured- hope that guy will be ok. It's also better they crash by your place so at least someone can call for help, rather then where no one would find them!! That could be really bad.

Be safe everyone!! Yep, you all need kerosene heaters or propane or a big fireplace!!!

HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAY please!!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG Danielle! How horrible! Thank God you're ok!

These should be pics of the road in front of our house. It's just a little road. The plow was there. The yellow car hit a fire truck and is crashed there. They hauled off another crashed car last night and the truck, I was horrified to see, is one of a local guy that I see everyday driving. The round bale trailer is what he hit. They had a time getting him out of the truck as you can see.

My site scrambles pics so I hope these are the right ones! Let me know what you see!

You can see how deep the snow on our road is.

















My 6' hubby standing by the yellow car.

These pics are the road, not country side. The truck is in the road. The plowman said we got 15" here and he said there's messes everywhere.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 25, 2009)

The pictures all came out okay--one of the yellow car with the plow going through, then two of the smashed truck. That's one big drift--in the pictures of the truck I'd have guessed it was off in the ditch, not on the road--no wonder people were getting stuck. It might be just a little road but it must be a very busy one? I was thinking you must be right on the main highway to have so much traffic coming past on Christmas Eve. Someone needs to put a "road closed" sign down the road so people are warned before they hit the drift!!

I can see why they had so much trouble getting the driver out of that truck--he did a real number on it when he hit the trailer. I wonder how he's doing today? I pray he will be okay


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 25, 2009)

Minimor said:


> I can see why they had so much trouble getting the driver out of that truck--he did a real number on it when he hit the trailer. I wonder how he's doing today? I pray he will be okay


I was thinking the same thing. I pray he is OK too. Any info Robin? Hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2009)

Nope, we're not on a hwy. Just a small paved road off shooting from a tiny town. Lots of Farmers and such. I'd see that truck going up and down the road many times a day. If you look close you can see the steering wheel almost touching the seat where he was sitting. Very serious.

I was wrong, there's 3 cars still stuck out there.

The owners of the yellow car are out there trying to dig it out right now.

During the time there were all those trucks, cars & flashing lights, back hoes, ambulances etc, STILL there were dumb&$#% trying to drive through! But there was no room and the snow too high. The blizzard was still going on then too.

It is sunny today. But we can't get out of our drive. Our mailbox was totally covered.

The man that was hurt was being followed by his brother (the men with a child) that got stuck behind the worst accident. Maybe we'll find out some day. I pray he's ok.


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2009)

Double post


----------



## minie812 (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow u guys really got hammered. We too got the high winds up here in SE Kansas and ended up with drifts across the drive and gate so it took two hours with our old MF tractor to get that opened. Then the BIG snowplow came down the road and plowed our driveway back over



Needless to say we stayed home today and last night. I sure hope that man is o.k. and u guys have a better weekend


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes Reo, it truly was a miracle that none of us were killed in that 72 car pile-up.

We just got home from my son's place for Christmas dinner and the weather is turning nasty, i can tell something coming as the arthritis in my left knee is really bad tonight and the winds are gusting but it's quite mild for us for this time of year. I just checked and there is a warning out for our area and all of Ontario (province wide). Mona and mary Lou are more than likely in the thick of it as well. It's the storm that originated in Texas and came up through Oklahoma and kansas. All the horses are in as well as all the barn cats. Nobody is staying out tonight in this crap! We have the generator ready should we need it. The icestorm of 1998 which which wreaked havoc up here was freezing rain basically for 36 hours or more. At least the max we will get this time is 6 hours of it. I guess I will be sliding or skating to get to the barn tomorrow to feed, sigh.



> Merrickville-Wolford - Kemptville6:40 PM EST Friday 25 December 2009
> 
> Freezing rain warning for
> 
> ...


I find the last sentence of this warning to be rather stupid. Heck, anybody in their right mind would STAY HOME and OFF THE ROADS!


----------



## Mona (Dec 25, 2009)

WOW Robin, that is amazing, and what a wreck that truck was!



We have been getting snow yesterday and today, and freezing rain today as well. I don't think we will end up with as much as they were originally calling fopr here...but all in all, will likely be 6" or so.

And Danielle...so glad you were not injured in that pile-up! How scarey that must have been, just the same!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 27, 2009)

Sometimes in storms like this being under shelter is not safe, I had a roof collaspe on a mare. By the grace of God she is going to be ok...but I cannot tell you what a nightmare it was.

I hope the guy is going to be ok, so awful to think of a family going through something so terrible at Christmas time.


----------

